# Landscaping Order of Operations



## ncc1701 (Mar 5, 2013)

I just built a new house and I need to install sprinklers, topsoil, grass and a fence.

What would be the best order to install these? I am thinking of:

Topsoil -> Grading -> Fence -> Sprinklers -> Grass

Is this the correct order or is there a better way?

Thanks for your help.

Alex


----------



## ryanh (Jul 23, 2008)

Grade. Trench in Sprinkers, Topsoil 

You want your sprinkler lines atleast 12" deep


----------

